# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  La sobreexplotación de acuíferos hunde 100 milímetros al año el valle del Guadalentín en Lorca

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...imetros-al-ano




> *La sobreexplotación de acuíferos hunde 100 milímetros al año el valle del Guadalentín en Lorca*
> 
> 22 de Julio de 2016
> *
> - El Guadalentín se hunde a razón de 100 milímetros al año, elevando el riesgo de impacto económico, inundación y para las infraestructuras de la zona.
> - La reciente publicación de un artículo científico sobre la problemática en Murcia puede ayudar a prevenir el hundimiento en el futuro.
> - Los expertos están monitorizando y modelizando la subsidencia del terreno en Orihuela, Murcia y el Guadalentín gracias a dos proyectos del Ministerio.*
> 
> Murcia es la ciudad donde más daños ha habido a principios de los años noventa del siglo XX, con cincuenta millones de euros en costes de reparación debido al hundimiento de la tierra por la sobreexplotación de aguas subterráneas. Es lo que se denomina subsidencia del terreno.
> ...

----------

HUESITO (24-jul-2016),Jonasino (24-jul-2016)

----------

